# New Anthology From Third Flatiron



## reiver33 (Oct 5, 2014)

My short story *Through An Ocular, Darkly* has been selected for the forthcoming anthology Abbreviated Epics, published by Third Flatiron (available for pre-order)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NRA6A2w&tag=brite-21

In a Victorian-era Constantinople governed by General Gordon (the hero of Khartoum), Leon Prinz has but twenty hours to uncover the secrets of a strange device recovered from the wreck of a stolen dirigible. A device that may be the herald of a new and terrible era in the armaments race...

My thanks to all who commented on this story during its development.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Juliana (Oct 5, 2014)

Congratulations, reiver.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 6, 2014)

I remember this one from Critiques - loved the voice and style of that piece.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 6, 2014)

Congrats. Hmm. Sounds like the sort of thing to tweet about with the #SFFChrons tag [which I shall do].


----------



## The Judge (Oct 6, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## chopper (Oct 6, 2014)

nice one! (saw this on twitter, so it does work  )


----------



## ratsy (Oct 6, 2014)

Congrats Reiver!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 6, 2014)

Congratulations!  It sounds intriguing.


----------



## Gary Compton (Oct 6, 2014)

Hearty congrats, Reiver. Your star is rising


----------



## reiver33 (Nov 1, 2014)

'Abbreviated Epics' is now available on Smashwords and Amazon;

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/478247

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Abbreviated-Epics-Third-Flatiron-Anthologies-ebook/dp/B00NRA6A2W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414882235&sr=8-1&keywords=abbreviated+epics

This is a bumper-size issue and well worth checking out!

Martin Clark


----------

